# finishing level 5



## HUGO271990 (Apr 8, 2014)

I have a questions level 5 finishing is covering the entire wall with mud ? And if so how much is per sf ?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

HUGO271990 said:


> I have a questions level 5 finishing is covering the entire wall with mud ? And if so how much is per sf ?


I think .30 Is fair.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

moore said:


> I think .30 Is fair.


.30 is fair if it's per square foot of board ON TOP of your base rate.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bevelation said:


> .30 is fair if it's per square foot of board ON TOP of your base rate.


duh! Easy money Honey!


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

65 cents


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

HUGO271990 said:


> I have a questions level 5 finishing is covering the entire wall with mud ?


There's other materials as well that can be used to give a level 5 effect.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Damn. I have only been charging $.20 on 8ft $.25 on 9ft. Though I do have them buy materials. i will make sure to get more on the next 1.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

HUGO271990 said:


> I have a questions level 5 finishing is covering the entire wall with mud ? And if so how much is per sf ?


You asking how much mudd to leave behind? By hand I wipe on and wipe off. Like spotting screws so you leave very little. 
Spraying you just fog it like a light orange peel that makes 100% coverage.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

boco said:


> Damn. I have only been charging $.20 on 8ft $.25 on 9ft. Though I do have them buy materials. i will make sure to get more on the next 1.


I'm not saying 20 or 25 cents is too low of a premium. That's still decent, but don't allow for any less. It's a fair bit of work.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

JustMe said:


> There's other materials as well that can be used to give a level 5 effect.


 Like what and how much you paying per 5?


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

boco said:


> Like what and how much you paying per 5?


What the company I used to work for would get for their commercial work: http://www.usg.com/content/usgcom/en_CA_west/products-solutions/products/finishes/primers/synko-pre-coat-drywall-surface-equalizer.html 

As for how much, I don't know what they were paying.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Magic said:


> You asking how much mudd to leave behind? By hand I wipe on and wipe off. Like spotting screws so you leave very little.
> Spraying you just fog it like a light orange peel that makes 100% coverage.


Been thinking about doing a super light orange peel then sand it down. We bought a binks gun to try it out but havent yet. I am assuming you spray it after you skim and sand everything at once? How does it look compared to being done by hand?


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Bevelation said:


> I'm not saying 20 or 25 cents is too low of a premium. That's still decent, but don't allow for any less. It's a fair bit of work.


 i asked that question here before and didnt get any answers. LOL. Anyway I amstill trying to find a cost effective level 5 surfacer. Right now builders solutions is $85. BM is $120 and PPG is $130 per 5 gal. It only goes around 100 sqft per gal so a 10k house is 100 gallons. Kinda a hard sell at those prices when you add labor.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

boco said:


> i asked that question here before and didnt get any answers. LOL. Anyway I amstill trying to find a cost effective level 5 surfacer. Right now builders solutions is $85. BM is $120 and PPG is $130 per 5 gal. It only goes around 100 sqft per gal so a 10k house is 100 gallons. Kinda a hard sell at those prices when you add labor.


Jesus thats alot of money for just a surfacer ive never did level 5 does that stuff count as a primer too?


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thin your mud down like thin primer, add a bottle of Final Coat and spray it on with an airless. Don't touch it, just prime and paint. Makes a nice smooth wall finish. About 3/4 of a bucket of mud and $15 or so for the Final coat. Cheapest way to go with great results.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PRIMER! Hire a good painter ! We should not have to cover the entire surface with compound ! If your finish Is so Iffy that you need a self leveling spray primer????? :whistling2: 

Yeah....Soak that board down! See What happens?


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

thefinisher said:


> Been thinking about doing a super light orange peel then sand it down. We bought a binks gun to try it out but havent yet. I am assuming you spray it after you skim and sand everything at once? How does it look compared to being done by hand?


I either skim it or spray it. Not both.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

moore said:


> PRIMER! Hire a good painter ! We should not have to cover the entire surface with compound ! If your finish Is so Iffy that you need a self leveling spray primer????? :whistling2:
> 
> Yeah....Soak that board down! See What happens?



The words good and painter aren't usually in the same sentence...


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

moore said:


> PRIMER! Hire a good painter ! We should not have to cover the entire surface with compoInd ! If your finish Is so Iffy that you need a self leveling spray primer????? :whistling2:
> 
> Yeah....Soak that board down! See What happens?


Wow what? How else you going to achieve a level 5 finish without covering entire surface? Otherwise its a level 4.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Corey The Taper said:


> Jesus thats alot of money for just a surfacer ive never did level 5 does that stuff count as a primer too?


 Ya its a primer but an expensive one. Normally after appling surfacer 1 coat of flat is all you need. I also use it for firerock and abuse board. Right now the trend in my area is deep colors, high shine and washable paints. Kinda a pain in the rear but I get a decent extra for the level 5 so its not so bad. If I could get a cheap surfacer thats availible in my area I would stop rolling and wiping and just spray.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

boco said:


> Ya its a primer but an expensive one. Normally after appling surfacer 1 coat of flat is all you need. I also use it for firerock and abuse board. Right now the trend in my area is deep colors, high shine and washable paints. Kinda a pain in the rear but I get a decent extra for the level 5 so its not so bad. If I could get a cheap surfacer thats availible in my area I would stop rolling and wiping and just spray.


Have your supplier bring in some Spray-Plast made by TWI products out of florida. We were paying $36 per bucket which did 10 sheets. The stuff is like taping mud .


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Level 4 1/2


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Level 4 1/2 Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySMc5doCA6w&list=UUXVG9VWFvzcbqCutSnY0nTQ


Do you ever use a trowel?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Do you ever use a trowel?


I'm not that bright ! :whistling2:


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

I mostly use all trowels but what ive noticed using knives is that I think you have more control on how much mud you can leave behind which is perfect for this.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Corey The Taper said:


> I mostly use all trowels but what ive noticed using knives is that I think you have more control on how much mud you can leave behind which is perfect for this.


It's all about whatever works best for you, or what you prefer. I have better control filling and floating with the trowel. All my knives are rusted.


----------

